
Show HN: Awsweeper – controlled clean out of your AWS account - jckuester
https://github.com/cloudetc/awsweeper
======
jckuester
I play and work a lot with Terraform and from time to time clutter up my AWS
account with some resources.

When this happen, it's really annoying and time-consuming to manually find and
delete all the piled up resources by clicking my way through the AWS console.

Recently, I had enough of this; that's why I started to build this little
helper tool, called awsweeper. I hope it makes your life easier, too.

Feedback and thoughts are welcome! Happy erasing.

------
chatmasta
Great idea! This will save me some money. :)

